# Riding Lessons - Staffordshire



## Ponkeysmum (12 February 2013)

OK, so I'm plucking up the courage to start riding again after 10 years or so, have ridden probably twice in that time, just trekking while on holiday. 

Although I have had my gorgeous field ornaments for this time I have been off the local horsey scene for over 10 years.

Can anyone recommend  a friendly riding school in North Staffs/Staffs Moorlands where a 40 something mum can have a grown up lesson a couple of times a month and the odd hack out. I am an experienced if not particularly skilled rider iyswim ?

PM me if you prefer


----------



## katia (12 February 2013)

Poplars Farm. BHS riding school, on hilderstone rd, Meir Heath. Enjoy ))


----------



## Dizzydancer (12 February 2013)

I would echo above good price usually good choice of horse! My parents bought my first pony from them! 
A few others- 
you have endon but usually more expensive- they do have indoor and small xc course which may be more of interest in future.

Bolton gate- have great hacking direct onto off road areas. 

Beaver hall equestrian centre- just starting out lessons or will be very soon! A well renowned e.c have off road hacking and good arenas.

Can't think of anywhere else.


----------



## Camel (12 February 2013)

Butterlands in Biddulph is nice - excellent horses


----------



## FinalFurlong (12 February 2013)

Can't recommend anywhere myself as not near there but STEER CLEAR OF ENDON RIDING SCHOOL!!

Went there on a riding holiday and it was quite possibly the worst thing (actually, it was the worst thing) i have ever experienced. They squeezed 15 of us in one lesson and made us go around with our horses noses up against the horse in fronts butts, the staff (the owner did not know about this) let some of the 16 year olds get incredibly drunk most nights and i seem to recall them being dropped off (by the staff) at a pub whilst the rest of us went to some water park 

The horse i was given had awfully cracked hooves (i was only a kid at the time so didn't know any better) and must have been dreadfully sore the poor pony.

I also threw up 5 times because of the food, quality of teaching was awful. I was the least experienced in my group i had explained i hadn't jumped before and the first lesson they made me go over a 3ft6 jump even though any idiot could see i was scared to death.


----------



## katia (12 February 2013)

My first pony was from Poplars too Dizzydancer!!... Best part of 30 years ago!! Haha


----------



## Ponkeysmum (12 February 2013)

Thank you everyone

Katia - I went to look at a horse many many years ago at Poplars Farm, had forgotten it was there, thanks for the reminder

Dizzydancer - I bought my horse of a lifetime from Bolton Gate in 1986, had him until he was PTS in 2008 aged 27, he was the love of my life ( don't tell my husband!!)

I didn't know that Beaver Hall did lessons, that's closest to me, I'll perhaps pop down but it always looks so "professional" down there

Christmas Camel - I drive past Butterlands quite often but never gave it a thought, thank you

Final Furlong - mmmmmm ... Endon hasn't changed in the last 10 years or so then? had a few bad experiences there myself way back when 

Having been out of the loop for a while it's hard to know if my old haunts have maintained their reputations good or bad!  Thank you for the update everyone, I am now motivated to go and book a lesson
x

Final Furlong - I


----------



## FinalFurlong (13 February 2013)

Think the last time I heard anything of endon was a facebook post from some of the girls I met on THAT holiday. The pictures wern't very pleasant and they looked very drunk along with some much younger girls so I assume it still hasn't changed!


----------



## Dizzydancer (13 February 2013)

Yes Im friends with them on Facebook and noticed mentions of lessons but not sure when they are starting!


----------



## daviedevs (13 February 2013)

I had lessons at Endon..found them to be fine in 1 to 1..bit out of my depth in the group lessons though.

Not sure when Beaver will be starting lessons...but Dan and I compete there most weekends so its deffo not too posh lol.

Food there is top notch too.


----------



## Dizzydancer (13 February 2013)

Oh yes the cafe is lovely! Oh in that case Daviedevs i will probably meet you in future. I plan on taking my ex racer up and do some stressage.


----------



## katia (13 February 2013)

I'm hoping to get my ex racers up there too sometime soon Dizzy


----------



## daviedevs (13 February 2013)

Dizzydancer said:



			Oh yes the cafe is lovely! Oh in that case Daviedevs i will probably meet you in future. I plan on taking my ex racer up and do some stressage.
		
Click to expand...

Look forward to it. Feel free to say hi.


----------



## FrostyFeet (13 February 2013)

Another vote for Butterlands-lovely horses & ponies,v friendly-ask for Katy


----------



## Dizzydancer (13 February 2013)

Ill be the one on a nutter won't be til spring time tho need get back into work first! Ha ha will let you know when Im going


----------



## sherry90 (15 February 2013)

Courses for Horses is fab!


----------



## Orangehorse (15 February 2013)

If you want an instructor, how about Denise O'Reilly - think that is the name.


----------



## moneypenny04 (1 November 2013)

The comments about Endon are very poor indeed and not a true reflection of the yard,My daughter has ridden there for 7 years and has always been well looked after and taught to a very high standard.I have always found the owners and staff very approachable and always happy to help.


----------



## daviedevs (19 November 2013)

I had lessons at Endon...1 to 1 was ok but the group stuff was a bit full on for a beginner IMO.

But I still enjoyed the lessons all the same.


----------



## chestnut cob (19 November 2013)

daviedevs said:



			I had lessons at Endon..found them to be fine in 1 to 1..bit out of my depth in the group lessons though.

Not sure when Beaver will be starting lessons...but Dan and I compete there most weekends so its deffo not too posh lol.

Food there is top notch too.
		
Click to expand...

I think I was in the stable opposite you at camp at Somerford this August!!


----------



## Gift Horse (27 November 2013)

Another vote for Butterlands (Biddulph Moor) it is great, lovely well schooled horses.
It is a really good place to go if you are getting back into riding after a break. I have ridden there during spells when I have been without a horse and have always enjoyed it and got a lot out of the lessons.
I have had problems contacting them on the phone in the past so you might have to persevere or call in.


----------



## Mojojo (5 May 2014)

Hello, I just wondered what the result of your thread was!  I am in a similar situation and location to yourself. Did you try Beaver Hall or Poplars Farm Any info gratefully received! Many thanks.


----------



## Equii.Sarah (8 December 2016)

Oh my god thats awful.
I know it wont change your experience, but I went on a riding holiday there last summer (2016) and its one of them best riding holidays I have been on and I have done holidays for my years. All ponies where really looked after, my horse in particular had cracked a small part of his hoof and pulled his shoe off. They got the farrier out to him within the week and he was fine.
We had a nervous, novice rider on our week, she was really encouraged but not forced to do anything she did not feel cable of. I also found the food was really good, alot better than other riding holidays I have been on, I cant comment on the lessons as there was roughly 8 both weeks so lessons worked out fine and we had some really good teachers.


----------

